# Mag 7 C FS!



## sysadmn (Sep 21, 2007)

Hope this isn't considered cross posting.
There is a battered 7C in BST Sell right now. It is not my sale; that Mag is not my cuppa tea, but I know some folks here are looking.


Mods - apologies if this is off topic. I left out the URL so as not to be too commercial.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm waiting for all the fuss to die down over these things. A couple years ago I passed over a few on eBay because $30-40 was more than they seemed to be worth at the time. The recent surge seems to be spurred by a few well funded collectors going hard after them.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Seems like it would be a better club than a light.


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 21, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Seems like it would be a better club than a light.




I think you misspelled "mortar".


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I shouldn't make fun but I couldn't help it.


----------



## Jeritall (Sep 21, 2007)

What bulb was used in these things?


----------



## Trashman (Sep 22, 2007)

Jeritall said:


> What bulb was used in these things?



PR20

I use a WA1274 in mine, though, and power it with 7 Eneloop AAs in AA-->C adapters.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 22, 2007)

A 40 mm high explosive, oops thats a mortar round!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, a pr20 is the norm for a 7 cell light. 

A 6 cell should still work though if the 7 cells are all nicads.


----------



## willrx (Oct 8, 2007)

6 cell bulb works great even with alkalines as long as it's a krypton.


----------

